# Stadt, Land, Fluss



## Andî39 (24. März 2008)

Jeder kennt es: Man ist mit einer Gruppe unterwegs, allen ist langweilig und man hat nicht viel dabei.
Da wird schnell mal Papier und Stift rausgeholt und man spielt das berühmte Spiel "Stadt, Land, Fluss".

Hier ist die (sinnlose) von mir geschriebene und nicht kopierte Lösungstabelle.

* Stadt*
Aachen
Berlin
Castell
Dortmund
Eppelsheim
Frankfurt
Gelsenkirchen
Hamburg
Innsbruck
Jerusalem
Kaiserslautern
Landau
Madrid
New York
Oberhausen
Paderborn
Quickborn
Rotterdam
Stuttgart
Trier
Ulm
Velbert
Wuppertal
Xanten
York
Zwickau
* Land*
Albanien
Belgien
China
Deutschland
England
Frankreich
Ghana
Holland
Indien
Jemen
Kanada
Luxemburg
Mexiko
Norwegen
Oman
Portugal
Qatar
Russland
Schweiz
Tunesien
Ungarn
Vietnam
Weißrussland
Y -
Zypern
*Fluss*
Amazonas
Brahmaputra
Colorado
Donau
Elbe
Fulda
Ganges
Hudson
Iser
Jordan
Kongo
Lohre
Main
Nil
Oder
Po
Queis
Rhein
Saale
Themse
Ural
Volta
Wupper
X -
Yangtsekiang
Zaire
Wenn euch zu den Lücken noch etwas einfällt, postet es. Aber das ist schwer, denn ich habe lange überlegt und mir ist viel eingefallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich gefällt es euch und ihr könnt es in einer Partie gebrauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (24. März 2008)

X - Xanten


----------



## -PuRity- (25. März 2008)

Yangtse bei Flüssen -> Ist der größte Fluß Chinas


----------



## shadow24 (25. März 2008)

bei Flüssen=Brahmaputra(grosser Fluss in Indien), Q=Queis(Fluss in Polen),V=Volta(Fluss in Afrika)
Youth town hab ich noch nie gehört.bekannt ist auf alle Fälle die Stadt York in England
Land mit Y weiss ich auch net und Flüsse gibts bestimmt in China haufenweise mit x(so wie xingjang und so.einfach mal googeln)


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Land mit Y: Yucatan (Zwar nur ein Landstrich, aber mehr gibts meines erachtens auch nicht.)


----------



## shadow24 (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Land mit Y: Yucatan (Zwar nur ein Landstrich, aber mehr gibts meines erachtens auch nicht.)


immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Land mit Y: Yucatan (Zwar nur ein Landstrich, aber mehr gibts meines erachtens auch nicht.)



Laut Wikipedia gibt es kein Land mit "X" und auch keines mit "Y" als Anfangsbuchstaben. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_unabh%C3%A4ngiger_Staaten


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Laut Wikipedia gibt es kein Land mit "X" und auch keines mit "Y" als Anfangsbuchstaben.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_unabh%C3%A4ngiger_Staaten


Mmmh, meiner Meinung nach, habe ich geschrieben, dass es nur ein Landstrich ist...


----------



## Incontemtio (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, meiner Meinung nach, habe ich geschrieben, dass es nur ein Landstrich ist...



Ich habe dich damit nicht kritisieren wollen sondern dich nur bestätigen wollen darin, dass es keine Länder mit diesen Anfangsbuchstaben gibt.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich habe dich damit nicht kritisieren wollen sondern dich nur bestätigen wollen darin, dass es keine Länder mit diesen Anfangsbuchstaben gibt.


Achso, dann war das ein Missverständnis, tut mir Leid.


----------



## Andî39 (25. März 2008)

Danke leute für die ganzen Tipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe alles hinzugefügt, ausser Yucatan .. das ist ja nur ein Landstrich. ^^


----------



## shadow24 (26. März 2008)

noch 2 Sachen zu deiner Tabelle:Zwickau schreibt man mit "ck" und der Yangtse ist die Kurzform von Yangtsekiang.so heisst der Fluss richtig.ist immerhin einer der grössten Flüsse Asiens und verdient dadurch auch die volle Länge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andî39 (26. März 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> noch 2 Sachen zu deiner Tabelle:Zwickau schreibt man mit "ck" und der Yangtse ist die Kurzform von Yangtsekiang.so heisst der Fluss richtig.ist immerhin einer der grössten Flüsse Asiens und verdient dadurch auch die volle Länge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok, ändere ich ab.


----------



## Te-Rax (29. März 2008)

Cool, und jetzt: Auswendig lernen!


----------



## Ash1983 (29. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Laut Wikipedia gibt es kein Land mit "X" und auch keines mit "Y" als Anfangsbuchstaben.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_unabh%C3%A4ngiger_Staaten



und lt. dieser Liste dürfte 'England' auch nicht zählen, da es nur ein Teilstaat von GB ist.

Estland und Ecuador wären denkbare Alternativen.


----------



## Cerboz (29. März 2008)

Nächstens bei Stadt, Land, Fluss:

Hmmm .... Y!

Ich: Laut Wikipedia gibt es kein Land mit Y oder X als Anfangsbuchstabe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (30. März 2008)

Y ist king xD


----------



## Besieger (30. März 2008)

B- Burkina Faso

Z- Zentralafrikanische Republik

Y- Yunanistan (türkisch für Ionien)


----------

